# The "Humanitarian" Aid to Venezuela



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 27, 2019)

​

They try to hide that they just want to take down Maduro like they did with Gadaffi, and tried it with Assad too, but at least Assad remains protected and alive. Think of what Libya was and became because it's looking more and more like what the US govt wants for Venezuela/Maduro.

Sure, you can call it a "conspiracy" but the politicians claiming to be "humanitarian" are always making threats and comparisons. Maduro will attempt to defend his beloved country till death, but with people thinking of him as a "dictator" and supporting US/Guaidó it's evident this is heading towards a very ugly path.

You know, once the media starts portraying a person in a certain way, the masses believe it and will either love or hate him/her because for most, their source of news are the usual stations and they think they're always telling nothing but the truth, well, okay see how that turns out. Democracy at its finest.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't think the US should get involved in any capacity here, but I know that's unlikely to be the outcome since Trump is just itching for an excuse.  It's hard for me to form strong opinions one way or another without being inside the country, as the situation is fairly complicated.  The people elected Maduro, now it seems they don't want him any more, but there's also a possibility the election was rigged in the first place.  Who knows.


----------



## notimp (Feb 27, 2019)

Then the argument would still be to have the country sort this out on its own. (Or help, if the current head of state asks for it. What the US did is to first denounce the acting head of state. Then support another one. Then talk to him about a potential miletary intervention.  ) In theory.

In practice of course not... It has oil. 

The aid would actually have been fine. According to the V. foreign minister they basically feared that the US aid would buy the US sympathy with the people - and then aid an invasion.

So they only took aid from Russia and SA countries.

Thats some tough logic at work as well. (As always with US colonial history, there have been cases in the past, where this has happened. ).


----------



## bodefuceta (Feb 27, 2019)

Not the same thing at all. Maduro is a dictator who rigs elections and is hated by most of his people, but remains there because the petrol cash was used in forming a huge state militia.

Most lybians loved gaddafi, sure he was also somewhat "socialist" and had petrol cash, but used it actually developing his nation. He was most likely bombed for not doing petrodollars like who would succeed him.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I don't think the US should get involved in any capacity here, but I know that's unlikely to be the outcome since Trump is just itching for an excuse.  It's hard for me to form strong opinions one way or another without being inside the country, as the situation is fairly complicated.  The people elected Maduro, now it seems they don't want him any more, but there's also a possibility the election was rigged in the first place.  Who knows.


It's unlikely because they have oil.


----------



## kevin corms (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I don't think the US should get involved in any capacity here, but I know that's unlikely to be the outcome since Trump is just itching for an excuse.  It's hard for me to form strong opinions one way or another without being inside the country, as the situation is fairly complicated.  The people elected Maduro, now it seems they don't want him any more, but there's also a possibility the election was rigged in the first place.  Who knows.


This goes way beyond Trump, I cant remember a president who didnt pull this sort of thing off.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> It's unlikely because they have oil.


Its more complicated than just wanting oil, the Americans are protecting their dollar.


----------



## ombus (Feb 27, 2019)

A way for USA to get free oil and with a justified reason already there ? pfff surprised it took this long. lets keep the bingo for the next country to be invaded. maybe this time there will be nuclear weapons.


----------



## notimp (Feb 27, 2019)

bodefuceta said:


> Not the same thing at all. Maduro is a dictator who rigs elections and is hated by most of his people, but remains there because the petrol cash was used in forming a huge state militia.
> 
> Most lybians loved gaddafi, sure he was also somewhat "socialist" and had petrol cash, but used it actually developing his nation. He was most likely bombed for not doing petrodollars like who would succeed him.


Does the US now fight a war against dictatorships? At least a financial war? Because I dont remember that being a thing. Also - Maduro was voted into office, and there are elections, and.. Ok scratch that, he basically is a dictator...  Not officially declared. There are 50 dictatorships in the world still.

The rest is basically the story of every "peoples revolution". After the fact.  Its usually a game to have enough people staying hungry and without perspectives, that they start to revolt. Every interested party does their part for or against it.

As for who is responsible. Well, the US and the EU say, that Maduro is a usurpator, the rest is like with football, you have your teams.

Currently there is still ongoing diplomacy (partly because Maduro seems to have popular support, partly thanks to the military) - so there is still hope, that there will be a peaceful solution.

(Probably: Deals all around, then Maduro goes to exile in Europe, for publicity reasons.  )


----------



## GBAer (Feb 27, 2019)

No TDS here, just the truth. Which is why you would never see this on pro war news channels such as, Fox News,  MSNBC or CNN.


----------



## notimp (Feb 27, 2019)

Truth is the first thing that dies in war. Even financial ones.  At this stage, its likely propaganda from either side. (Everything goes in terms of communications.)


----------



## lordpsycho (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi, I'm from Peru.
Everyday, I see many venezuelans on the streets asking for money or something to eat, selling candy or singing in public transportation to get some coins, most of them claim to be doctors, lawyers, engineers who can't work here, and those who can work are mostly cashiers or cleaning crew. Also, many criminal gangs have venezuelans either working with them or are formed exclusively by them, and all of this is just from the last 2 years...
I'm not sure about Trump's intentions, but Maduro has to go one way or the other, and Venezuela needs to be part of the international comunity and give their people the opportunities and quality of life they deserve.

...just MHO


----------



## kevin corms (Feb 27, 2019)

lordpsycho said:


> Hi, I'm from Peru.
> Everyday, I see many venezuelans on the streets asking for money or something to eat, selling candy or singing in public transportation to get some coins, most of them claim to be doctors, lawyers, engineers who can't work here, and those who can work are mostly cashiers or cleaning crew. Also, many criminal gangs have venezuelans either working with them or are formed exclusively by them, and all of this is just from the last 2 years...
> I'm not sure about Trump's intentions, but Maduro has to go one way or the other, and Venezuela needs to be part of the international comunity and give their people the opportunities and quality of live they deserve.
> 
> ...just MHO


Theres way more to it than just that, look at the sanctions the americans have put on the country. It would not matter who was in charge as long as those sanctions remain. Now two things can be true at once, but lets not kid ourselves. the americans wouldnt even be there if there wasnt something for them, and they have a dark history of doing this.


----------



## SagaP (Feb 27, 2019)

Mmm i'm all about peace, but maduro depleted all democratic and peaceful opportunities he had.

Is sad to see people are still seeing him as a president or that we "elected" him, wen he just stop listening to the parliament makes himself a new one, and then call to elections, the parties who weren't banned decided not to participate because this elections were called by an illegitimate parliament.
Some sees them as radical and fresh leaders, that work for the people, wen they're the richest people here, they use all the profit of the country for them self and to maintain power, while doing and protecting criminal activities.

People call this a cuop, Call Guaido "self-declared", Maduro stooped doing democracy a long time ago, and Guaido and the parliament are the last remaining bit of democracy we still have.
And every time people got to the street to protest against these thing, they were met with violence.

One thing is true, it is not US responsibility to solve our problems, but we appreciate the help, because we can not longer win alone, even coming from someone whom our ideologies clash, even when we mocked him even.

We know they have motives: Oil, the fear of communism, A potencial Strategical located ally, we know our exodus is something that creates discomfort, no matter what.

Some sees this motives as evil, but we need those things, and we profited from that as well.
Now or resources goes overseas and we get nothing, the private industries were we worked are now seized by the government are longer productive.



kevin corms said:


> Theres way more to it than just that, look at the sanctions the Americans have put on the country. It would not matter who was in charge as long as those sanctions remain. Now two things can be true at once, but lets not kid ourselves. the americans wouldnt even be there if there wasnt something for them, and they have a dark history of doing this.




In the 20 years this government has being in place, they had the opportunity an resources to make us financially independent, known they are crying, because the millions they have in private accounts in the exterior are being seized, money they must have invested here.

Is incredible that they can rob us, catch them, and there are still people defending the criminals.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

SagaP said:


> Mmm i'm all about peace, but maduro depleted all democratic and peaceful opportunities he had.
> 
> Is sad to see people are still seeing him as a president or that we "elected" him, wen he just stop listening to the parliament makes himself a new one, and then call to elections, the parties who weren't banned decided not to participate because this elections were called by an illegitimate parliament.
> Some sees them as radical and fresh leaders, that work for the people, wen they're the richest people here, they use all the profit of the country for them self and to maintain power, while doing and protecting criminal activities.
> ...


That’s what happens when government seized business. Time and time again it has been shown in various countries that central planning is a horrible idea. This goes way back even before Maduro came in. You essentially allowed the government to have monopoly over businesses and keep the money for themselves. Monopolies are bad.

The people know how to run their own businesses better then the government. We are talking hundreds and hundreds of businesses, street by street, week by week, products they have to keep track of and manage and how their prices goes up and down from supply and demand. Even smart humans with an economics degree cannot successfully pull this off.


----------



## kevin corms (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> That’s what happens when government seized business. Time and time again it has been shown in various countries that central planning is a horrible idea. This goes way back even before Maduro came in. You essentially allowed the government to have monopoly over businesses and keep the money for themselves. Monopolies are bad.
> 
> The people know how to run their own businesses better then the government. We are talking hundreds and hundreds of businesses, street by street, week by week, products they have to keep track of and manage and how their prices goes up and down from supply and demand. Even smart humans with an economics degree cannot successfully pull this off.


While this is true, we cant ignore what the american government is doing. There is no clear good guy here. Before the sanctions you could say things werent ideal, but it wasnt the crisis it is now either.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> While this is true, we cant ignore what the american government is doing. There is no clear good guy here. Before the sanctions you could say things werent ideal, but it wasnt the crisis it is now either.


There are videos online you can find of people in Venezuela on camera crying because their businesses was being seized by government.

They were begging the guy not to take it, but they took it by force. And that how they do it, that’s the only way to make people follow central planning is to do it by force. They are essentially taking over something you have worked hard for your entire life to built up. It’s like government taking over your home and says they are in charge now.


----------



## notimp (Feb 28, 2019)

Central planing cant deal with hyperinflation of 1.000.000% (thats percent) on certain goods necessary for daily life. The likes of which are currently happening in V.

The concept of taking peoples property we have in western democracies as well. f.e. when highways are built. Or pipelines. Or when a few generations after the founding fathers (Liberty!) the US had resettlement programs for the native population.

So in the end its videos of people crying again. And that we dont understand, why you have to take over a business by force - in a pre-revolutionary country.

(Not a deeply held conviction, just playing devils advocat.  )


----------



## notimp (Apr 30, 2019)

The coup is now in progress:

Video: https://www.democracynow.org/2019/4/30/with_us_support_venezuelan_opposition_launch

Here is one of the not at all PR Photos to entice the general public to rebel on the streets. 






edit: Its from an AFP photographer. So hes not with the rebels/terrorists/legitimate rulers of the state (who knows..  )


----------



## Dissaor (May 3, 2019)

I just hope that pos Maduro gets killed or something, here in my country we are being invaded by venezuelans


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 3, 2019)

this is another mess waiting to happen:

I really would rather we would not get involved. That being said
Maduro is garbage.
We should not get involved but Russia is flirting with proping up Maduro (here we go again)
RT can stop pretending to be neutral in this (thats hilarious) as their paymasters have a huge stake as to whats going on there.


----------



## notimp (May 4, 2019)

Why Is Russia Helping Venezuela?
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/08/world/americas/russia-venezuela-maduro-putin.html


----------



## Xzi (May 5, 2019)

notimp said:


> Why Is Russia Helping Venezuela?
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/08/world/americas/russia-venezuela-maduro-putin.html


Russia has been looking for a chance to gain a foothold in South America for a long time.  It's only now that the perfect opportunity has arisen, with Venezuela in crisis and a US president in office who is unwilling to act against Putin in any meaningful way.


----------



## x65943 (May 5, 2019)

When you share Russia Today videos, you are actively spreading state sponsored russian propaganda


----------



## notimp (May 5, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Russia has been looking for a chance to gain a foothold in South America for a long time.  It's only now that the perfect opportunity has arisen, with Venezuela in crisis and a US president in office who is unwilling to act against Putin in any meaningful way.


Its the other way around. the article actually states, that Putin has helped Maduro and Chavez before him, to actually come into power.

But then again, after a history of incredibly bloody battles, murder, torture and missuse of power in south america, where the US tried to put in their dictators in the past - part of them not reacting especially well to direct US intervention, is not something especially odd.

Thats world politics for you.

So no "the russions are bad", and "they wouldnt dismiss the bad putin", but simply a bunch of countries who were russian allies in the past, even communist at one point - now being fought over to align with the US again.

Basically - this:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_involvement_in_regime_change_in_Latin_America

The main school, that the US produced their "south american ruler candidates" out of was called "School of the americas" - btw

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_of_the_Americas_Watch

https://fas.org/irp/crs/soa.htm

which basically was a military leadership training program.

This tactic is still in use currently btw.



> Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi, the man now in command in Egypt (edit: now "president for life" ), took a U.S. infantry basic training course at Fort Benning in 1981. Many foreign officers study alongside U.S. officers around the world. The theory has always been that the U.S. will fare better if the Pentagon has an inside track in foreign armies.


src: https://www.ncronline.org/blogs/ncr-today/why-we-call-closure-school-americas

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> When you share Russia Today videos, you are actively spreading state sponsored russian propaganda


Agreed and just in general I dont share RT videos. I believe I've made one exception in my entire time in this forum so far, where they had a direct interview with a former head of state, that no one else had at the time.

And I usually put a byline there - that states that people should be aware that this comes from RT, and that they should be very sceptical of the source.

BUT.

When you share a clip of any hollywood movie using US military assets, you are spreading state sponsored US propaganda. 

And not just in general, but very specifically.  If you even as much as want to show a US fighter plane in your movie, they demand full control of your script. Not just theoretically, but in a very practical sense.
And here we are talking about millions on part of the production cost of any movie wanting to do so.

See: https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...810-9483-898fa8b68cfe/?utm_term=.e12c8263fb9d

Platoon (anti vietnam movie) almost didnt get made, because of it. Ten years after the end of the vietnam war.

So - be cautious what you are asserting here.  Lets just say - we want a fair playing field to begin with.


----------



## Viri (May 5, 2019)

notimp said:


> Why Is Russia Helping Venezuela?
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/08/world/americas/russia-venezuela-maduro-putin.html


Don't forget about China! China doesn't want to lose out on all that money they invested into Venezuela.


----------



## notimp (May 5, 2019)

This was RT - but from the americans, back in the cold war days, btw:


> One of the earliest responses in Europe was known as Radio in the American Sector (RIAS). RIAS was established in 1946 to serve the American sector in West Berlin.[35] The station's importance was magnified during the 1948 Berlin blockade, when it carried the message of Allied determination to resist Soviet intimidation. In East Germany, broadcasts included news, commentary, and cultural programs that were unavailable in the controlled media of the German Democratic Republic. The management of RIAS developed many of the techniques later used to develop Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty. The RIAS broadcasts concentrated on the idea of democracy and the importance of the breakdown of the international communications barriers erected by the Communists. The programming was generally geared towards “special groups” within the East German population, including youth, women, farmers, etc.[36] The broadcast became known as the “bridge” from West to East Germany over the Berlin Wall.
> 
> Aside from RIAS, Voice of America (VOA) began broadcasting in 1947 in the Soviet Union for the first time as a part of U.S. foreign policy to fight the propaganda of the Soviet Union and other countries. Initially, there was only one hour per day of news and other features broadcast on the pretext of countering "more harmful instances of Soviet propaganda directed against American leaders and policies" on the part of the internal Soviet Russian-language media.[37] The Soviet Union responded by initiating aggressive, electronic jamming of Voice of America broadcasts on April 24, 1949.


src: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_propaganda#Cold_War

Notice how the US according to this wiki entry are only engaging in mass media propaganda "to counter the russian propaganda", and the russians are then responding to the "information efforts" in their own country with AGGRESSIVE radio jammers?  Well, ... isnt that passive aggressive..


----------



## erikas (May 5, 2019)

Good, fuck Munduro.


----------



## notimp (May 5, 2019)

'merica fuck, yeah!


----------



## notimp (May 9, 2019)

The coup (temporarily ) failed, btw. people didn't come out to the streets in masses.

Now the Venezuelan secret police started to kidnap parts of Guaidós entourage, and they are charging them with high treason.

Just as a short sit rep.

See media articles.


----------



## notimp (May 11, 2019)

Now the US are deepening their economic sanctions on Venezuela (a already economically destroyed country (1.000.000% inflation)), of course the Guaido puppet made a statement, that this is the best thing ever.
(edit: Oh sorry, I misread. He didnt. Instead he now openly stated, that the US should invade his country.

Well - looking at the date, they could still make the invasion happen for summer vacation time. Just as initially predicted.  This summer Venezuela, guys!)

Those economic sanctions will show them citizens, not coming out on the streets in masses. (If they are hungry, they are more likely to, btw. thats some A grade wisdom for the organized toppling of regimes for you. )

And Cuba apparently now has to ration food supplies for their citizens, because of those sanctions. (Could be PR, although not very likely, because Cuba normalized relationships with the US during the current administration.)

USA, usa, us.. Ah forget it.

See media articles.


----------



## notimp (May 13, 2019)

```
About half of Venezuela’s foreign debt is explicitly owed by the
sovereign; the rest is owed by PDVSA. There are important differences.
Most of the sovereign-debt contracts have collective-action clauses
(CACs), under which a restructuring, if accepted by holders of an agreed
proportion of debt, can be imposed on all of them. PDVSA, Venezuela’s
main source of foreign exchange, would have a harder time restructuring
its debt. Its bond contracts do not have CACs; if all bondholders are
not satisfied by a restructuring offer, a few could hold PDVSA to
ransom. But a default would be messy. Unlike Venezuela itself, the oil
monopoly owns big assets outside the country, including Citgo, an oil
company in the United States. The risk that creditors might seize these
is one of the main reasons that Venezuela is so eager to avoid a
default. PDVSA may seek to delay payments due later this year, but that
will require the agreement of all creditors. Mr Maduro now admits that
Venezuela faces an economic catastrophe; he may be inching towards
realism about how to confront it. On February 15th the far-left
economics tsar, Luis Salas, was dismissed after just six weeks in the
newly created job. His replacement is Miguel Pérez Abad, a leftist
businessman who holds more moderate views. Mr Maduro followed that up by
raising the price of petrol 60-fold and tinkering with exchange rates:
he reduced the number of official rates from three to two and allowed
one to float. The strongest rate for the bolívar has been set at ten to
the dollar rather than 6.3. That still leaves Venezuela’s petrol the
cheapest in the world, and the strongest exchange rate wildly at
variance with the black-market rate of around 1,000 bolívares to the
dollar. And it leaves Venezuela without a plan to pay its debt, apart
from praying for a recovery in the oil price. In 2007 Venezuela stopped
co-operating with the IMF, one possible source of assistance. It could
turn to China, which has already lent it more than $50 billion and
accepts repayment in oil. There is speculation that Venezuela will seek
to delay the oil payments. China might agree, in return for access to
Venezuela’s oil and minerals on favourable terms. With Chinese help, and
a more benign oil market, it is just possible that Venezuela will avoid
defaulting on its bonds. But that help may come at a high price.
```
Chance find in The Economist 20.-26. February 2016
Which basically announces that the country is up for grabs.. 

Does anyone know what floating one exchange rate means, as to what potential effect it has on national debt? I dont, and I'm curious to know. 

edit: Upon re-reading, it means business opportunities in exchange for what? Foreign currency?


----------



## notimp (May 17, 2019)

US police just raided the venezuelan embassy in washington, to get the Maduro appointed ambassador out, and the Guaido appointed ambassador in.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/16/us/politics/venezuela-embassy-dc.html

*bwahaha*

edit: Furthermore -

The US just forbid all passenger flights into or out of Venezuela.

Funny.

Yesterday Guaido visited the british embassy in Caracas, where he met with canadian, british and norwegian officials and the Lima group.

Currently he is reported to be in norway, where he is in talks with the Maduro camp. Which he has denied taking place.

src: https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Ve...sition-und-Regierung-in-Norwegen-4424194.html (german)

edit: Maduro in the meantime marches publicly with the defense minister of Venezuela up and down some venezuelan streets. 
Un extraordinario espíritu de lealtad y patriotismo se siente en los hombres y mujeres de la Infantería de Marina Bolivariana. Contamos con un gran poder militar que está dando un claro ejemplo al mundo de cohesión y fuerza moral. ¡Viva la Patria Inexpugnable! pic.twitter.com/IXACZwpcRr— Nicolás Maduro (@NicolasMaduro) May 15, 2019


----------



## notimp (Dec 30, 2019)

The Venezuela incident was an attempted US coup, initiated by 'unnamed financial interests' in the US.


> The international call came in September 2018, after months of rising tension between the United States and Venezuela, a key strategic player in South America.
> 
> On one end of the line was Venezuela’s socialist president, the pariah leader of a disintegrating economy whom President Trump’s administration was seeking to isolate.
> 
> ...


src: https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...9dc6aa-235f-11ea-86f3-3b5019d451db_story.html

Again, you have to stay on those stories, if you want to learn stuff. 

edit: That language isn't used, when you talk about a still acting administration, but if you break it down, this is what it was.


----------



## erikas (Dec 31, 2019)

notimp said:


> The Venezuela incident was an attempted US coup, initiated by 'unnamed financial interests' in the US.
> 
> src: https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...9dc6aa-235f-11ea-86f3-3b5019d451db_story.html
> 
> ...


It was a coup? Good. Fuck Maduro.


----------



## notimp (Dec 31, 2019)

Glad thats cleared up.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jan 7, 2020)

I wasn't feeling that worried, until I woke up from my dreams and realized we still have captain jackass in office. He'll fuckup any situation and make things even worse.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

US now proposes an interim government, for sanctions to be eased.
src: h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVxkIOLhTf4
(starting at about 13min in)


----------



## notimp (May 6, 2020)

Ups.


----------



## erikas (May 6, 2020)

Fuck maduro and everyone who still support him, fuck communists in general. So long as he's not taken out, and the entire government replaced, no humanitarian help will give any permanent fix.


----------



## Seliph (May 6, 2020)

I'm no fan of Maduro, but if US aide gives Guaidó what he wants, Venezuala will be even worse off.

Honestly, I think Venezuela is fucked regardless of whether or not Maduro is removed from office. Either Venezuala is stuck in the situation they're currently in with Maduro, or Guaidó takes Maduro's place as a US-backed puppet, and Venezuala goes back to how it was before Hugo Chavez.

I feel terrible for the Venezuelan people, but it looks like change is coming soon if the "coup" is indicative of anything. I just hope that change benefits Venezuela, and doesn't hurt them further.


----------



## notimp (May 7, 2020)

More context:
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-52568475

(Easier to digest than the interview above.)



> [Venezuela said it would seek extradition of] Mr Goudreau, who has admitted he was involved in the operation.


Ehm, who does their PR again?


----------



## notimp (Jun 7, 2020)

Who does their PR? - part 2. 

Guaido reappears on the streets of Caracas:
https://www.explica.co/guaido-reapp...ation-of-being-a-refugee-in-a-french-embassy/

Social media campaign, messaging: "You don't understand, man, they are hiding from me!"











I chuckled. Sorry for not treating this with the proper amounts of sincerity/gravitas. I know I should.


----------



## notimp (Nov 20, 2020)

Giuliani figured it out!

Its actually the Venezuelan government, with communist election influence money, thats controlling the US!

Forget russiagate!



> *Giuliani Claims Allies of Venezuelan Government Manipulated Ballots in Latest Push to Overturn Election Results for Trump*





> Giuliani attempted to draw connections between Dominion Voting Systems, Venezuelan government officials, and George Soros, a billionaire investor who donated to Biden's presidential campaign. Dominion is a U.S.-Canadian company, with headquarters in Toronto and Denver.


https://www.newsweek.com/giuliani-c...ballots-latest-push-overturn-election-1548823

Sh*t - those venzuelan communists, must have real money! They are taking on the US head to head, while their currency halved in worth over the past ten years!

Also those 90° drops in exchange rate? Thats just the market working out the value of the currency.





src: https://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=VEF&to=USD&view=10Y

Man, those venezuelan communists manipulating US politics must own the world to try to pull stuff like this off, with their pal George Soros! (Who apparently is into communism now?) God they must hate democracy!

Insanity?

Engage!

(Please dont ban me for not editing my previous posting made five months ago (claiming double posts have to be punished) - but this is an attempt to try to show you how offender/victim reversal, and bunching up a bunch of emotionally loaded terms (Soros, a software company named Dominion, communism, Venezuela) works in populist propaganda.

This is, what eats peoples brains.

edit: Oh, Giuliani also threw "Antifa" in there - just for good measure.)



> "Our country has had its ballots counted calculated and manipulated in a foreign country, with a company controlled by friends of an enemy of the United States," he added later. "What do we have to do to get the FBI to wake up?"


Indeed, indeed...

edit: NYT on the conspiracy theory behnd it:
https://web.archive.org/web/2020112...11/19/technology/sidney-powell-venezuela.html


----------

